# Stop-Script für laufende Anwendung



## forced (11. März 2008)

Hi

ich benötige ein Shell Stop-Script für eine Anwendung welche gestartet wurde per


> nohup java -jar app.jar &



Nun muss es ein StopScript geben, welches das Programm wieder killt.. Alles Daus, also PID rausfinden und diese dann per kill beenden ist nicht möglich.

Es muss also ein stop.sh Script exisitieren, welches die Anw. wieder beendet.

Folgendes Script funtkioniert leider nicht:


> #!/bin/bash
> killall app.jar
> echo Programm gestoppt



Meldung "Permission denied"

Vielen Dank!


----------

